# [Iptables] Ayuda con Iptables y Voip (Solucionado)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos, que tal están?..

Estoy aprendiendo poco a poco iptables, y la verdad es que estoy avanzando poco a poco...

Pero ahi un flag que no he encontrado para que se utiliza, y sale en casi todos los scripts que estoy utilizando...

el flag es: -t....

En todos los ejemplos de scripts de iptables, casi siempre aparece:

```

iptables -t mangle

```

El flag -t, ¿que es? para que sirve.

¿Es para que copie dicha linea a la tabla mangle, o como es?

Aprovecho para aver si me pueden recomendar algun libro de iptables que este bastante completito para poder ir reforzando mis conocimientos.. ahora mismo estoy tirando de tutos.. pero si ahi algun libro más completo.. pues mejor.. je je.

Espero me puedan ayudar.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

En el caso que comentas se refiere a la tabla mangle.

-t = --table laquesea

sacado de man iptables:

 *Quote:*   

> DESCRIPTION
> 
>        Iptables  is  used  to  set  up, maintain, and inspect the tables of IP
> 
>        packet filter rules in the Linux kernel.  Several different tables  may
> ...

 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Agrego mi granito de arena:

Por defecto si no se especifica ninguna, se trabaja sobre la tabla filter. Cuando se necesita salir de la tabla filter, se utiliza -t o --table para indicarlo.

Libros de iptables, te referis a libros en papel? Ni idea, yo aprendí como vos, a puro PDF...

Salud!

***EDITO***

Esto estaba en mis bookmarks: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ni idea, yo aprendí como vos, a puro PDF... 

 

idem ... y a base de pegarme con él  :Wink: 

Ahora simplemente paso de crearme mi propio script, uso un software como shorewall o el script de arno.

saluetes

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos.

Entonces... el flag -t para que es utilizado exactamente?

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Para seleccionar una tabla, de esta forma, los comandos especificados operarán sobre dicha tabla, en lugar de filter o cualquier otra.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo a todos, veamos.

Ya que tengo este hilo abierto sobre iptables.. voy a aprovechar aver si me pueden hechar una manita....

Veamos, tengo una pequeña red montada, con un router/firewall, con la distribución Brazil firewall... todo funciona de perlas.. con connlimit limito las conexiones por segundo abiertas por los programas p2p, limito el ancho de banda reservado para cada servicio para toda la red y demás..

Pero tengo un problema... el querido voip, el voip no funciona, le he dado la máxima prioridad a los puertos voip que son estos, (segun voipcheap):

```

UDP 5060

UDP 11113

UDP 10300 - 10311

UDP 6901 - 6920

```

Aún dandoles la máxima prioridad, siguen sin escucharme al hablar... no se escucha nada, como si yo no hablara.

Entonces, le he hechado una ojeada a la tabla mangle, pero claro, la verdad es que no entiendo mucho leyendo dicha tabla, lo que quisiera saber, que es lo que hace iptables con los paquetes cuyos puertos son los que he listado arriba...

He aqui la tabla mangle:

```

Chain PREROUTING (policy ACCEPT 180M packets, 130G bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT 5275K packets, 429M bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

  389 36229 MARK       all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.1         MARK set 0x1 

  389 36229 RETURN     all  --  eth0   *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.1         

   28  2508 MARK       icmp --  eth1   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           MARK set 0x1e0 

    3   120 MARK       tcp  --  eth1   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spt:80 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  eth1   *       0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 MARK set 0x1e0 

Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT 175M packets, 129G bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

    2   208 MARK       icmp --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           MARK set 0x1e0 

  361 25595 MARK       icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      MARK set 0x1e0 

  361 25595 RETURN     icmp --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      

    2   208 RETURN     icmp --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           TOS match 0x10 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           TOS match 0x10 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      TOS match 0x10 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      TOS match 0x10 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           TOS match 0x08 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           TOS match 0x08 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      TOS match 0x08 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      TOS match 0x08 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           TOS match 0x04 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           TOS match 0x04 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      TOS match 0x04 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      TOS match 0x04 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:20:21 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:20:21 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5060 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5060 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:11113 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:11113 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:10300:10311 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:10300:10311 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6901:6920 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6901:6920 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:25 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:25 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:47 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:47 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:53 flags:0x16/0x02 

  385 19500 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

  385 19500 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:552 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:552 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:8080 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:8080 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:110 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:110 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:143 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:143 flags:0x16/0x02 

   15   776 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:443 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

   15   776 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:443 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:995 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:995 flags:0x16/0x02 

    4   208 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1863 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    4   208 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1863 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1723 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1723 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2083 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2083 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3283 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3283 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3389 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3389 flags:0x16/0x02 

    4   192 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:5000:5010 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    4   192 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:5000:5010 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5050 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5050 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6112 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6112 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5100 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5100 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5222 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5222 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5223 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5223 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5432 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5432 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5631 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5631 flags:0x16/0x02 

    1    48 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5900 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    1    48 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5900 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5800 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5800 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6901 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6901 flags:0x16/0x02 

    8   392 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7001 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    8   392 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7001 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7686 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7686 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7666 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7666 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:8000:8002 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:8000:8002 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:10200 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:10200 flags:0x16/0x02 

    7   336 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:27000:27039 flags:0x16/0x02 MARK set 0x1e0 

    7   336 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:27000:27039 flags:0x16/0x02 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:5060 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:5060 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:5060 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:5060 

   72  6449 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:11113 MARK set 0x1e0 

   72  6449 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:11113 

   72  9658 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:11113 MARK set 0x1e0 

   72  9658 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:11113 

    8   477 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:10300:10311 MARK set 0x1e0 

    8   477 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:10300:10311 

    3   223 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:10300:10311 MARK set 0x1e0 

    3   223 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:10300:10311 

   22  1252 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:6901:6920 MARK set 0x1e0 

   22  1252 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:6901:6920 

   16  1168 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:6901:6920 MARK set 0x1e0 

   16  1168 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:6901:6920 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:20:21 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:20:21 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:20:21 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:20:21 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:22 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:22 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:22 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:22 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:22 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:22 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:22 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:25 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:25 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:25 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:25 

  124  8036 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53 MARK set 0x1e0 

  124  8036 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:53 

  124 16221 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:53 MARK set 0x1e0 

  124 16221 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:53 

 5129  833K MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 MARK set 0x1e2 

 5129  833K RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 

 6499 6572K MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:80 MARK set 0x1e1 

 6499 6572K RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:80 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:110 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:110 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:110 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:110 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:500 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:500 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:500 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:500 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6112 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6112 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:6112 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:6112 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:6112 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:6112 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:995 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:995 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:995 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:995 

  176 18639 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1863 MARK set 0x1e2 

  176 18639 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1863 

  146 16997 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:1863 MARK set 0x1e2 

  146 16997 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:1863 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1723 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:1723 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:1723 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:1723 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2082 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2082 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:2082 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:2082 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:3283 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:3283 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:3283 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:3283 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3283 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3283 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:3283 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:3283 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:3306 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:3306 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:3306 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:4500 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:4500 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:4500 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:4500 

   34  2272 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:5000:5010 MARK set 0x1e0 

   34  2272 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:5000:5010 

   28  3393 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:5000:5010 MARK set 0x1e0 

   28  3393 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:5000:5010 

    8   539 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:5000:5010 MARK set 0x1e0 

    8   539 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:5000:5010 

    7   429 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:5000:5010 MARK set 0x1e0 

    7   429 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:5000:5010 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7017 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7017 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7017 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7017 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7017 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7017 

    2   223 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7017 MARK set 0x1e2 

    2   223 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7017 

    2   148 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7017 MARK set 0x1e2 

    2   148 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7017 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7017 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7017 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7018 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7018 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7018 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7018 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7018 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7018 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7018 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7018 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:2222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:2222 

    1    34 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:2222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    1    34 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:2222 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:2222 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:2222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:2222 

    1    58 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:2222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    1    58 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:2222 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:2222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:2222 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7018 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7018 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7018 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7018 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:873 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:873 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:873 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:873 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:873 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:873 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:873 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:873 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:873 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:873 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:873 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:873 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5050 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5050 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5050 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5050 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5100 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5100 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5101 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5101 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5101 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5101 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5100 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5100 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5222 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5222 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5222 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5223 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5223 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5223 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5223 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5432 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5432 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5432 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5432 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:5432 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:5432 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:5432 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:5432 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5631 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5631 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5631 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5631 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:5631 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:5631 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:5631 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:5631 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5800 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5800 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5800 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5800 

    9   798 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5900 MARK set 0x1e0 

    9   798 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:5900 

    9   692 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5900 MARK set 0x1e0 

    9   692 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:5900 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6891:6900 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:6891:6900 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:6891:6900 MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:6891:6900 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6901 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:6901 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:6901 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:6901 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:6901 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:6901 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:6901 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:6901 

    8   360 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7001 MARK set 0x1e1 

    8   360 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7001 

    8   384 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7001 MARK set 0x1e1 

    8   384 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7001 

    2    96 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7001 MARK set 0x1e1 

    2    96 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7001 

    1    48 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7001 MARK set 0x1e1 

    1    48 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7001 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7686 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7686 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7686 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7686 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7666 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:7666 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7666 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:7666 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7686 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7686 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7686 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7686 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7666 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:7666 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7666 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:7666 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:6112 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:6112 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:6112 MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:6112 

    2   148 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:10001 MARK set 0x1e1 

    2   148 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:10001 

    2   298 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:10001 MARK set 0x1e1 

    2   298 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:10001 

   10   932 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:10000 MARK set 0x1e1 

   10   932 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:10000 

    8   983 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:10000 MARK set 0x1e1 

    8   983 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:10000 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:10051:10070 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:10051:10070 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:10051:10070 MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:10051:10070 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:10200 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:10200 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:10200 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spt:10200 

   11   916 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:27000:27039 MARK set 0x1e0 

   11   916 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:27000:27039 

   16  1389 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:27000:27039 MARK set 0x1e0 

   16  1389 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:27000:27039 

    7   485 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:27000:27039 MARK set 0x1e0 

    7   485 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:27000:27039 

    7   588 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:27000:27039 MARK set 0x1e0 

    7   588 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:27000:27039 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:27898 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:27898 

    0     0 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:27898 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:27898 

 1938 2531K MARK       tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:64000:64754 MARK set 0x1e5 

 1938 2531K RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:64000:64754 

 1680 75995 MARK       tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:64000:64754 MARK set 0x1e5 

   38  2964 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:64000:64754 MARK set 0x1e5 

   38  2964 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:64000:64754 

   34  1901 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:64000:64754 MARK set 0x1e5 

Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT 41162 packets, 6632K bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

  577  539K MARK       all  --  *      eth0    192.168.1.1          0.0.0.0/0           MARK set 0x1 

  577  539K RETURN     all  --  *      eth0    192.168.1.1          0.0.0.0/0           

   16  1328 MARK       icmp --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpt:80 MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 MARK       tcp  --  *      eth1    0.0.0.0/0            0.0.0.0/0           tcp spt:22 MARK set 0x1e0 

Chain POSTROUTING (policy ACCEPT 199M packets, 130G bytes)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

 1938 2531K RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           tcp dpts:64000:64754 

 1680 75995 RETURN     tcp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      tcp spts:64000:64754 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:27898 

   38  2964 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:64000:64754 

   34  1901 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:64000:64754 

    0     0 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:27898 

  122  7919 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto dns MARK set 0x1e0 

  122  7919 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto dns 

  122 15925 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto dns MARK set 0x1e0 

  122 15925 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto dns 

   12   973 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto skypetoskype MARK set 0x1e2 

   12   973 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto skypetoskype 

   16  1008 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto skypetoskype MARK set 0x1e2 

   16  1008 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto skypetoskype 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ciscovpn MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ciscovpn 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ciscovpn MARK set 0x1e1 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ciscovpn 

  571  620K MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto html MARK set 0x1e1 

  571  620K RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto html 

  545  462K MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto gif MARK set 0x1e1 

  545  462K RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto gif 

 2476 3195K MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto jpeg MARK set 0x1e1 

 2476 3195K RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto jpeg 

  214  101K MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ssl MARK set 0x1e1 

  214  101K RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ssl 

  216  135K MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ssl MARK set 0x1e1 

  216  135K RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ssl 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rdp MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rdp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rdp MARK set 0x1e0 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rdp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto sip MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto sip 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto sip MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto sip 

  106  5259 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto html MARK set 0x1e2 

  106  5259 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto html 

  508 95810 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto gif MARK set 0x1e2 

  508 95810 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto gif 

 1397  184K MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto jpeg MARK set 0x1e4 

 1397  184K RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto jpeg 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ftp MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ftp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ftp MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ftp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rtsp MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rtsp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rtsp MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rtsp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto http-rtsp MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto http-rtsp 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto http-rtsp MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto http-rtsp 

   42  2537 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto msnmessenger MARK set 0x1e1 

   42  2537 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto msnmessenger 

   27  4912 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto msnmessenger MARK set 0x1e1 

   27  4912 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto msnmessenger 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto yahoo MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto yahoo 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto yahoo MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto yahoo 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto jabber MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto jabber 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto jabber MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto jabber 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto irc MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto irc 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto irc MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto irc 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto imap MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto imap 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto imap MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto imap 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto msn-filetransfer MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto msn-filetransfer 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto msn-filetransfer MARK set 0x1e2 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto msn-filetransfer 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto pdf MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto pdf 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto pdf MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto pdf 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto exe MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto exe 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto exe MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto exe 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rar MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rar 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rar MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rar 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto tar MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto tar 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto tar MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto tar 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rpm MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto rpm 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rpm MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto rpm 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto zip MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto zip 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto zip MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto zip 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto quicktime MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto quicktime 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto quicktime MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto quicktime 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto httpvideo MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto httpvideo 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto httpvideo MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto httpvideo 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto quicktime MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto quicktime 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto quicktime MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto quicktime 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto http-dap MARK set 0x1e4 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto http-dap 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto http-dap MARK set 0x1e3 

    0     0 RETURN     all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto http-dap 

 7326 4660K MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto edonkey MARK set 0x1e5 

 6780 1833K MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto edonkey MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto bittorrent MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto bittorrent MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto directconnect MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto directconnect MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto fasttrack MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto fasttrack MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto soulseek MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto soulseek MARK set 0x1e5 

  115  5202 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto ares MARK set 0x1e5 

   65  4451 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto ares MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto gnutella MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto gnutella MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto imesh MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto imesh MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           LAYER7 l7proto openft MARK set 0x1e5 

    0     0 MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      LAYER7 l7proto openft MARK set 0x1e5 

26412   21M MARK       all  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      MARK match 0x0 MARK set 0x1e6 

20885 5653K MARK       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           MARK match 0x0 MARK set 0x1e6 

Chain Subnet_qos (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination         

Chain l7-filter (0 references)

 pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination   

```

Por ejemplo, este trozo de la tabla mangle:

```

   pkts bytes target     prot opt in     out     source               destination 

   72  6449 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:11113 MARK set 0x1e0 

   72  6449 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpt:11113 

   72  9658 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:11113 MARK set 0x1e0 

   72  9658 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spt:11113 

    8   477 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:10300:10311 MARK set 0x1e0 

    8   477 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:10300:10311 

    3   223 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:10300:10311 MARK set 0x1e0 

    3   223 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:10300:10311 

   22  1252 MARK       udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:6901:6920 MARK set 0x1e0 

   22  1252 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       192.168.1.0/24       0.0.0.0/0           udp dpts:6901:6920 

   16  1168 MARK       udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:6901:6920 MARK set 0x1e0 

   16  1168 RETURN     udp  --  *      *       0.0.0.0/0            192.168.1.0/24      udp spts:6901:6920

```

Aquí lo único que entiendo , es que marca algunos paquetes,no? (MARK).

Pero con lo de RETURN? a que se refiere? que rechaza los paquetes? como un DROP? 

¿Que es lo que hace exactamente iptables con los paquetes que provienen del voip?

¿Alguna idea?

Muchisimas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

No estoy seguro del todo pero si no me equivoco el RETURN no es como DROP sino que lo que hace es saltar a la siguiente tabla sin seguir comprobando las demas reglas de la tabla actual.

Salu2.

PD: que tal va el l7-filter, la ultima vez que intente montarlo no hubo manera, ¿consume mucho?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Zapa: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html#RETURNTARGET

Salud!

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *opotonil wrote:*   

> No estoy seguro del todo pero si no me equivoco el RETURN no es como DROP sino que lo que hace es saltar a la siguiente tabla sin seguir comprobando las demas reglas de la tabla actual.
> 
> Salu2.
> 
> PD: que tal va el l7-filter, la ultima vez que intente montarlo no hubo manera, ¿consume mucho?

 

Si consume muchos recursos? Eso dependerá de que lo pongas a hacer y sobre cuanto tráfico tiene que operar pero en general, un uso normalito del tipo busco 5 o 10 protocolos al vuelo y los marco, me iba bastante bien sobre una ADSL de 5Mb con un ahora difunto pentium 1 de 166Mhz Q.E.P.D.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola de nuevo y gracias por sus respuestas.

Veamos....

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No estoy seguro del todo pero si no me equivoco el RETURN no es como DROP sino que lo que hace es saltar a la siguiente tabla sin seguir comprobando las demas reglas de la tabla actual. 
> 
> 

 

¿Saltar a la siguiente tabla sin comprobar las demas reglas de la tabla actual? ¿que seria la siguiente "tabla"? ¿a que se refiere con tabla? ¿mangle seria una tabla?

Perdonen, pero no entiendo muy bien, ya que no tengo conocimientos de iptables nada de nada.

Inodoro_Pereyra, gracias por la direccion del manual, pero tengo un ingles malisimo, aver si poco a poco voy  traduciendo (: .

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿Saltar a la siguiente tabla sin comprobar las demas reglas de la tabla actual? ¿que seria la siguiente "tabla"? ¿a que se refiere con tabla? ¿mangle seria una tabla? 
> 
> 

 

Si, "mangle" seria una tabla. Las tablas que yo conozco son "mangle", "nat" y "filter", aunque por lo visto existe tambien "conntrack", de manera que si ponemos un RETURN en la tabla "mangle" cuando un paquete coincida con la regla del RETURN se dejara de comprobar el resto de reglas de la tabla "mangle" y se continuara con las de la tabla "nat".

A ver si este grafico http://linux-ip.net/nf/nfk-traversal.png del recorrido que realiza un paquete por iptables te aclara un poco.

Salu2.

--- EDITADO ---

Despues de hechar un vistazo al link que indica Inodoro_Pereyra entiendo que al encontrar un RETURN se aplicara la politica por defecto asignada a la tabla (simplificando, ya que en el caso de una sub-chain se pasaria a la chain principal), que en el caso de la tabla "mangle" suele ser siempre ACCEPT ya que se utiliza, por lo general, para marcar paquetes no para aceptarlos o rechazarlos que tipicamente se hace en la tabla "filter".

----------

